# Breville One-Touch milk frothing problem



## Deemyboy (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi,

My One-Touch used to produce good foam for my cappuccinos, then it started producing less and then a slow trickle.

Now it's not producing any foam at all.

Anybody got any ideas?

Thanks


----------

